# the wire harness is differant on the standard transmition versa sedan no tach hook up



## edlund (Dec 14, 2014)

i went to dealer and verified that the non tach versa saden has a diferant part number wire harness on my 2012 versa sedan

so i can not just buy a tach and plug it in

has anyone found a way to install a tach on a 2012 versa standard transmition sedan


----------

